# New Dovetail Jig for $30 - is it worth it?



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

This is located near me. I'm not sure of all the terminology - does it look like a good deal for a beginner jig?

SAMONA 12" DOVETAIL JIG BRAND NEW - Markham / York Region Tools & Hardware For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.

Description:
Produces half blind dovetail joint - Cam action clamps - Cuts pins and tails at the same time - Cuts 5/8" half-blind dovetail joints - Includes 1/2" aluminum template - To be used with 1/4" shank 14° 1/2" Dovetail Router Bit and a 7/16" Diameter Guide Bushing (not included) - Handles boards from 9/16" to 1-1/4" - Handles boards up to 12" wide


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guido

It's the one that every one sales and most hate to use and setup, they will work but it's takes a lot of work to get it setup right and use ...but that's a good price  so I wil say if you are up to it go for it but I would suggest the one below for blind dovetails..it's 40.oo the norm..but I have seen they jacked the price up to 60.oo in some places.. 

The General Tools & Instruments Newsroom | The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1281119731&sr=1-1

========
http://www.harborfreight.com/dovetail-machine-34102.html
see review on the same web page
================


Gweedz said:


> This is located near me. I'm not sure of all the terminology - does it look like a good deal for a beginner jig?
> 
> SAMONA 12" DOVETAIL JIG BRAND NEW - Markham / York Region Tools & Hardware For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, and here I thought I found the killer deal of the century!

I don't mind fiddling with it if there is a way to get good results, which according to the reviews appears to be possible. I'll give it a shot next time I have such a project coming up.

Thanks Bob!
Guido


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guido

Sounds good , it's just needs some rework ,you can see what it needs in my uploads it shows all the reworked needed to get it to work right every time..when the time comes for you to take it on 


======



Gweedz said:


> Oh, and here I thought I found the killer deal of the century!
> 
> I don't mind fiddling with it if there is a way to get good results, which according to the reviews appears to be possible. I'll give it a shot next time I have such a project coming up.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Guido

It's not a _bad_ deal but it's nothing special, as I see it doesn't include a cutter and you'd need to buy a suitable one. These jigs abound and although the basic jig is always the same, the accessories seem to vary. Most include a bearing guided cutter. I bought the same jig from Silverline in the UK for not much more and it included a cutter and three different combs (7/16, 1/2 and 9/16).

Plus 1 on Bob's modifications. It is never going to be a precision dovetailer for cabinet work, but with the mods, it is quite adequate for knocking out boxes.

I'd check out people like Harbor Freight for price before buying it. Some of the other suppliers have better downloadable instruction manuals.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Guido
Save your 30 bucks until you can afford something better. I bought one of those things durring a weak moment to replace a crapsman jig. The thing has flimsy plastic guides that move all over, it takes forever to set up. I found it very frustrating to use although it will make acceptable dovetails. In the time it takes to set the the thing up I can make all the dovetails I need either by hand or using the bandsaw. 
Good Luck
Wayne


----------



## CharlieCharlie (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree. The plastic spacer is an unacceptable loose fit, had to use a square to set the plastic depth guide accurately, joints still loose after several scrapwood attempts. My shop lost its "G" rating. It does come in a very nics box.

Charlie
Missouri


----------

